# problems with paslode framing guns/cleaning



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have 2 gas paslode framers that have been acting up lately. I took one apart to try and clean it and that didn't really help. They fire blanks alot and some times the fan will come on but it won't fire. It happened for a while now but seems like more misfires(gun fires but nail doesn't come out, driver just leaves mark on wood) since I've been using the full head nails for clipped head guns. Most of my suppliers only carry the new paslode nails that are full head but are meant for clipped head nailers so that's what I've been using. They might be part of the problem but still had issues when using the clipped head nails before. 

Does anyone have any advice on cleaning these or had the same problems? I've read the instructions on cleaning and also have taken the guns apart and cleaned and didn't seem to help much so wondering if anyone has advice on the way to clean these or something I'm might be missing. Do you guys use the paslode cleaning spray? Thanks


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm sure you've already checked the expiration date on your fuel cells, right? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Replace the spring that pushes the nails towards the driver in the clip. They get weak after years of use. ou can test it by pushing on the knob that lets you inset the nails. Push forward and fire the gun a few times. If you don't get misfires you have your culprit.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with Leo, if the driver is leaving a mark the nail is not getting under it...I find it to be more of a problem with the finishers than framers for some reason, I assume weaker parts for more 'delicate' guns.


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

Make sure you clean it thoroughly by taking the filter cap off and then the cylinder head, use the spray liberaly and move the piston and firing pin up and down manually a few times to get all the gunk out, spray it again, dry it and oil. I used to have this problem with Paslode finish nailer and this always seemed to do the trick. Other then that, I'd go with what Leo suggested.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks Leo, I think that is the problem some of the time. Sometimes when you depress the tip the fan will turn on but nothing happens when you press the trigger.Not sure what would cause that? I'll take them apart and clean them good again and look for some new springs for the nail advance. Thanks for the tips Rick.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You may want to try a dry-lube on the magazine and nail follower/spring.
Sometimes the paper collation on the nails gets warped and causes drag that can cause mis-fires. I have had problems with the paper collation moreso than with the guns. Try a fresh fuel cell also, sometimes the metering valve gets dirt in it that will cause the gun to act up. I have 3 framers and very rarely have problems with the gun itself.:thumbsup:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I have also had nails that were collated at a slightly off angle cause this problem.


----------

